# DPS Border boats



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

I saw a thread a couple weeks back about this with pictures of the boats. Well look what showed up in Austin yesterday on one of the local lakes.

http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/texas/new-dps-boats-tools-in-drug-smuggling


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, lol. Over 3 million dollars of a waste of our money. That person needs to be fired!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Driver's got it trimmed too much.

:an6:


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Overkill*

And a PRIME EXAMPLE of WASTEFUL FEDERAL and STATE Appropriation of TAXPAYER dollars.

No wonder we run Trillion dollar deficits - FIRE EVERY CONGRESSMAN in the next eight years !!!


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

"choot 'em lizbet!"


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the breaking news Geraldo


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Government is getting a little loose with the funds for the wrong reasons...did yall see the airport security suburbans? Frickn 38" tires and huge lifts...for what? Ill find the link


-mac-


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

You guys are just upset they aren't running Yammies with Power Poles and raised consoles


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Two things:

1) How do they consider these "Shallow Water Interceptors"?

2) When will they train them how to properly trim and tab the boats?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

If you don't support wasting millions in taxpayer money on big boy toys, the terrerists win!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you can burn the shoreline in that shallow water boat


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> you can burn the shoreline in that shallow water boat


I got a kick out of that last night too when they showed it on the news and said shallow running boat.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Is there enough water in the Rio to float that boat?

a


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

Bullet proof hulls, 1 well placed round through those cowlings and there dead in the water.....


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

The motors have ballistic covers ..
So does the console ...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

ccrocker1313 said:


> The motors have ballistic covers ..
> So does the console ...


Of course they do. You don't think they'd pass up such an obvious opportunity to blow some more money on these things, do you?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

No they covered it all pretty good.. 
Ya think So ?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I thought my paycheck was a little less this pay period. Dayum taxes


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> I thought my paycheck was a little less this pay period. Dayum taxes


yea, i poop my pants friday when i seen mine.hwell:hwell:hwell:


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's the government. The original requirements for this probably had them running in 6" of water, after a couple review cycles I am surprised they don't have wheels on them. I have seen similar boats running the ICW, maybe they will also include near shore.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh great now the speeders on 45 have to watch out for this vehicle also??? Looks like they are trying to keep up with Florida ( the FMP Florida Marine Patrol) but in Florida it is a complete separate dept. and they will write tickets on land also!!!


----------



## 5288 (Sep 21, 2011)

Freakin Funny Bocephus!! I noticed it myself. That front end was floppin something fierce. I just wonder if this is Gov. Perry's attempt to do what Obama wont? I agree we have got to do something but putting it on the shoulders of Texans is not the thing to do. I would like to think that any monies siezed in their operations would go back to state coffers to pay for the operations of the marine unit but having been in the police biz for 25 years I know how the feds operate...They will get their cut.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ok

think this thru 

seriously


1 it takes more than a few hours of boat driving 101 to effectivly command a 34' vessel,,,,,,,,,,,, trailer loading, docking , maneuvering in tight quarters, high speed running and turns,,,,,,, etc.

2 you are not going to go running around without a crew of at least 3-4 and get anything done, so is there some elite ready room full of standby DPS mariners on call 24/7 ?

3 as said above, this is not a shallow draft boat , it's gonna need 24" on plane and about 3-4' to take off on a hot start

4 dude seriously .........running that in the rio grande and falcon , ever hard ground a big boat ? I have, and you don't get out the paddles, you are there for good until you get a tow, which by the way , who can unstick a 34' vessel in those places ?

5 FLIR is cool , but it won't do squat for underwater obstructions


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

needs rod holders


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I found a clip from houstons news
http://www.khou.com/video?id=135296258&sec=548327

look at about 1:32, these goons are saying that this "$580,000 shallow water interceptor can patrol in just 12 inches of water".............................:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock

This is so ridiculous that its actually funny that they think that these "shallow water tactical vessels" will do what they need them to do. These guys are a bunch of fools. You can hate on me for talking shat, but at $580,000 for each of these "shallow water vessels", this is the biggest waste of $3.48 million ive ever seen!!!!! And they arent even being used to hit the big blue! and lemme guess, they probably upgraded the standard 300 gal fuel tanks to 450 gal.......maybe 500 gal??? because thats really necessary on the rio grande river............yea ok

S4L


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

There is a reason those guys fetching the drugs from the water are running flat bottom boats. 900 HP ought to do one heck of job sticking those shallow running boats on river sandbars.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*Way cool!*

Saw one of these rigs while in the Florida Keys this past spring.

OHHHHH BABY!!!!
:dance:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

the Border Patrol has some really trick airboats as far up as Eagle Pass... I'm sure they have even more of 'em in the Valley. and they're plenty fast, too. dont get much shallower than that.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

According to the show "Border Wars" on the NG channel they are not allowed to touch anyone once they are in the river unless they are drowning. So what are they going to do with this boat, come flying up to the drug smugglers and then sit and watch them move their load because they can't touch them in the river?


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Waste of money. Those things are going to be getting stuck everywhere. BP is running tunnel bay boats in the river and the coast guard is patrolling Falcon with boats that size already. Those need to be donated to the coast guard to patrol the gulf near the river.

What's needed in the border are apache choppers. The Mexican navy is being pretty efficient with the old choppers they have blowing up drug runner camps and vehicles around falcon and the Rio Bravo. All we are getting are Cessna plans and BP choppers w/o for surveillance only. They have to call in ground patrol to engage. we need to blow up a few drug runners and they will think twice about coming accross with their junk.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah, they are expensive... But if you were Texas DPS running lake Falcon or any other border lake, you would want and deserve to be properly armed against the mexican bastages that have no second thought to blasting anything in it's way. You can't take a knife to a gun fight and expect to win..
And all you ney sayers... What do you suggest arming a boat with that you would feel confident in defending our state and nation and your family in??


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I was under the impression guarding our border was the Border Patrol and Dept Homeland Security's job, not the DPS.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Waste of Texas taxpayers money.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

"Can patrol in just 12" of water" LOL......LOL......LOL......then cameraman cuts to a shot of the Verados which are easily over 5' tall buried over half way in water.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

You should see what's down here already. When hurricane Dolly was coming a few years back, I went to SPI To put up the storm shutters and get my boat. I got caught at a red light in Port Isabel while a convoy f Border Patrol and Home Land Security boats were leaving. If I remember right, there were 34 or 35 boats. Most were the "Zodiac" type from about 21 ft to plus 30 ft. All with at least 3 engines.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I say with over 3 million dollars spent. A small National Guard or Military site built next to the lake. And let our military handle that problem. And keep DPS on the highway.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

TrueblueTexican said:


> And a PRIME EXAMPLE of WASTEFUL FEDERAL and STATE Appropriation of TAXPAYER dollars.
> 
> No wonder we run Trillion dollar deficits - FIRE EVERY CONGRESSMAN in the next eight years !!!


 Wastefull!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

capt.sandbar said:


> Yeah, they are expensive... But if you were Texas DPS running lake Falcon or any other border lake, you would want and deserve to be properly armed against the mexican bastages that have no second thought to blasting anything in it's way. You can't take a knife to a gun fight and expect to win..
> And all you ney sayers... What do you suggest arming a boat with that you would feel confident in defending our state and nation and your family in??


these guys have been at it awhile , but certainly something down around 25-27' and the $$$ savings would let you buy more of em and a half dozen extra lower units

http://www.brunswickcgp.com/boat_families/


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

better pics can be seen at......http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating...you-want-see-edit-throttle-pics-page-5-a.html


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Lots of money spent to protect Falcon Lake...*

Um, shouldn't they have bought Air Boats??? Last I heard, thousands of illegals and who knows how many terrorists are coming across on LAND!!! And nothing is being done about them, or very little from what I see. Very wasteful and it's getting harder and harder to get behind and support such wasteful entities. Seems it's local all the way up to the Fed.


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

It's all for show and nothing else!

If you look at the Falcon Lake Report on the Falcon Lake Tackle site he is mad that they are stopping and checking bass boats at the boat ramps coming and going, searching and xraying the boats and some are being checked several times a day, what exactly are they searching for?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Brokejeep said:


> It's all for show and nothing else!
> 
> If you look at the Falcon Lake Report on the Falcon Lake Tackle site he is mad that they are stopping and checking bass boats at the boat ramps coming and going, searching and xraying the boats and some are being checked several times a day, what exactly are they searching for?


dope


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Yellowfin saw them coming...


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> dope


So people are loading their boats with dope on the U.S. side and then launching on the U.S. side and hauling dope to the U.S.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

If you look at the Yellowfin 34 draft it is 20". LOL!!!! Epic fail!!

Tight Lines


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Brokejeep said:


> So people are loading their boats with dope on the U.S. side and then launching on the U.S. side and hauling dope to the U.S.


no, posing as bassfishers and running across the lake, loading up and coming back across.


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

kweber said:


> no, posing as bassfishers and running across the lake, loading up and coming back across.


OK But why search the boats that are putting in?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I got another word for this too*

*NUTS !!*

*WASTE*

*STUPIDITY*

*Militarization of Civillian Forces*

*Escalation of force*

*So more and more force is a result, hell the cartel will be buying harpoon surface to air missles next - *

*Where in the Fark is someone who can actually THINK anymore*

*Force multipliers - LMAO if this wasn't such a SAD chapter in Texas history.*


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Brokejeep said:


> OK But why search the boats that are putting in?


Probably for guns and ammunition that are being sent across. Big $$$.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

DSL, No Yellowfin had the best bid ..
Question ? 
If we are going to put someone out there to protect our Homeland - 
We should give them the best equipment out there right ?
Military, Law Enforcement, Coast Guard .... It's just what I'm thinking ..


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> I was under the impression guarding our border was the Border Patrol and Dept Homeland Security's job, not the DPS.


Yeah, the feds are doing a real fine job of it too, it's called overwhelmed. States are taking action, as they should, and picking up where the feds leave off.

I love the way y'all all gripe about illegals and then gripe when they take some type of action. If you don't agree with it, run for office and fix it. Nothing but a bunch of internet geniuses going on here (i.e. what a waste of tax dollars, that's stupid, etc). Take some action, or sit back in your office and shut up already.

And for those of you who reply, "I voted, it's my right to gripe", good for you. Maybe you ought to decide to take back your state (and country) or just live with the fact that you're not going to do anything about it and let it happen.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm glad to see them get some nice equipment. I'm not sure How deep the river is, but that is an intimidating boat. Maybe a shallower draft vessel might have been a better choice for a river boat. Texas Highway Patrol is just the name of the agency. Bottom line is, they are the state of Texas Police and they need good equipment to do their job protecting our border. I hope they stay safe and arrest some bad guys. My 2 cents.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Compared to the money Obama is spending, this little 3 million looks like pocket change.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mike Trautwein said:


> I'm glad to see them get some nice equipment. I'm not sure How deep the river is, but that is an intimidating boat. Maybe a shallower draft vessel might have been a better choice for a river boat. Texas Highway Patrol is just the name of the agency. Bottom line is, they are the state of Texas Police and they need good equipment to do their job protecting our border. I hope they stay safe and arrest some bad guys. My 2 cents.


 They're spending three million of public money and they couldn't research it enough to know that "maybe a shallower draft vessel might have been a better choice"????

How many bulletproof vests could they have bought for that?


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> How many bulletproof vests could they have bought for that?


Quit a few. But bulletproof vests dont float very well and all their guys already have them. Why would you not buy boats to fight the **** coming across our border. They run guns and money into Mexico and dope and illegals into the US. We want border patrol? This is just the start.

I have a hunch the cartels paid for these boats with funds that the State has seized. If not, the boats will pay for themselves soon enough with siezed dope money.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FormerHR said:


> Nothing but a bunch of internet geniuses going on here


yessir, you've come to the right place :biggrin:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ccrocker1313 said:


> DSL, No Yellowfin had the best bid ..
> Question ?
> If we are going to put someone out there to protect our Homeland -
> *We should give them the best equipment out there right* ?
> Military, Law Enforcement, Coast Guard .... It's just what I'm thinking ..


no argument from me that yf makes a fine vessel

, but the best equip for the job ? you run big boats, this was stupid

put someting out there that won't sink and run skinny and is highlty maneuverable for these applications

for that matter use several diff. models


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

FormerHR said:


> Yeah, the feds are doing a real fine job of it too, it's called overwhelmed. States are taking action, as they should, and picking up where the feds leave off.
> 
> I love the way y'all all gripe about illegals and then gripe when they take some type of action. If you don't agree with it, run for office and fix it. Nothing but a bunch of internet geniuses going on here (i.e. what a waste of tax dollars, that's stupid, etc). Take some action, or sit back in your office and shut up already.
> 
> And for those of you who reply, "I voted, it's my right to gripe", good for you. Maybe you ought to decide to take back your state (and country) or just live with the fact that you're not going to do anything about it and let it happen.


A bit of common sense and due diligence could have saved a lot of money on this venture. Typical government spending, if we don't spend it all we lose it.sad3sm


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Look, all the bad *** baots in the world don't mean a **** thing until out guys can actually protect out border.
Until they are allowed to snatch them up IN the water, what a ridiculous rule, and are allowed to actually pull the trigger our border will never be secure. They laugh at what the libs have done to our Govt.. Everything so PC, so worried about what people think, what is "RIGHT", etc.. You cross our sovreign border without permission, you are fair game. That means our guys and girls putting their asses on the line can go weapons hot and actually protect themselves and OUR country. And don't give me all the "just looking for work" BS, sure that is the case in many instances. But, so many are here just to drop a baby( the whole anchor baby thing is INSANE!!!!!!), or other illegal reasons. And I do know that process is very long to do it the right way, but if you look back, we didn't allow that many people to immigrate to this country!
The whole, if you want to come you can premise is complete bull ****! We can't keep taking everyone that want to come to this country, sorry, this isn't the 17, 1800's, or even early 1900's. We can not sustain the growth. And it has nothing to do with race. I don't care if you are Swiss, German, Argentinian, Filipino, etc.. It is about stopping the rampant population growth of those that do not contribute to our society other than their labor. No taxes, and they send home their money by Western Union and others like it, instead of spending it here. we should tax all out going money transfers, heavily!!!!
Ok I'm done, for now,lol.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

long shot said:


> Quit a few. But bulletproof vests dont float very well and all their guys already have them. Why would you not buy boats to fight the **** coming across our border. They run guns and money into Mexico and dope and illegals into the US. We want border patrol? This is just the start.
> 
> I have a hunch the cartels paid for these boats with funds that the State has seized. If not, the boats will pay for themselves soon enough with siezed dope money.


A) Buy a boat all you want: just don't get an offshore fishing boat and try to convince us that it's the best tool available for riverine law enforcement.. It is an overly expensive boat, completely unsuited for the task. Buy some airboats or flats boats, mount all the M2's you want on the bow if you want: just don't try to pass this blatant waste of public funds off as "supplying the fight against smuggling"...
B) The second we consider seizure of property as a profit center, we're pretty much toast as a country.
C) the traditional jurisdiction here is the border patrol's and the game wardens'.... The DPS getting into this is just a simple issue of them deciding they want more toys...


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey the money is there so we gotta spend it so we don't lose it.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Brokejeep said:


> Hey the money is there so we gotta spend it so we don't lose it.


How about we fire the sons of *****es who dole out "use or lose" funding and put a little back in our paychecks instead?


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

jamisjockey said:


> How about we fire the sons of *****es who dole out "use or lose" funding and put a little back in our paychecks instead?


I am with you on this, I have worked with that stipulation all my life and hate it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

FormerHR said:


> Yeah, the feds are doing a real fine job of it too, it's called overwhelmed. States are taking action, as they should, and picking up where the feds leave off.


I thought the Feds say the states can't enforce border laws?



> I love the way y'all all gripe about illegals and then gripe when they take some type of action. If you don't agree with it, run for office and fix it. Nothing but a bunch of internet geniuses going on here (i.e. what a waste of tax dollars, that's stupid, etc). Take some action, or sit back in your office and shut up already.


And you know we don't take action how? Making it up?Why don't you quit talking out of your read end about things you know absolutely nothing about? You know what they say about ASSuming, right?



> And for those of you who reply, "I voted, it's my right to gripe", good for you. Maybe you ought to decide to take back your state (and country) or just live with the fact that you're not going to do anything about it and let it happen.


Total BS.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I was flabergasted when i saw it.

It sure is a bad *** looking boat but really? Yellowfin is probably one of the most expensive boats on the market. And a 34' deep V for river patrol? ***? 

They really should have thought this through.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Here at Shallow Sport we have gotten so many calls over the past 2 weeks from people thinking our new Gov't boat line we came out with is these boats.

http://www.shallowsportboats.net/boats/government

For the record......the DPS could have gotten 3 of our boats for the cost of one of these, and it would actually be able to run and turn on the Rio Grande!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

wow, I just watched the same vid off another site and was gonna post up....
hey, Austin... ya blew it.... the folks in the Valley have it down....
I've been likin' that Lattitide 27 for awhile and Shallowgal and Co have a winner IMO.
river, Falcon, nearshore... one tuff bote.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> Here at Shallow Sport we have gotten so many calls over the past 2 weeks from people thinking our new Gov't boat line we came out with is these boats.
> 
> http://www.shallowsportboats.net/boats/government
> 
> For the record......the DPS could have gotten 3 of our boats for the cost of one of these, and it would actually be able to run and turn on the Rio Grande!


Just out of curiosity, did you guys have the opportunity to bid on this project? Would have been nice to keep the cash in Texas!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Unfotunately no we didnt get a chance to bid on it. You would be shocked at the amount of hoops you gotta jump through to sell to the government! 

I agree it would be nice to keep it all Texan especially since we know exactly what they are dealing with and what they need to do what they gotta do (our shop is about 15 miles from the border). But most importantly, I feel like the DPS, and Texas taxpayers by extension, got ripped off paying so much for those boats.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

For the record your boat Does Not work them.. 
And as far as Rip off, Most of the money was seized from durg dealer's ..
Sorry you fell that way ..


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

So what's the boat for? Looked at it sunday thank god it has mud grips I'm sure they will help alot........ NOT


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

ccrocker1313 said:


> For the record your boat Does Not work them..
> And as far as Rip off, Most of the money was seized from durg dealer's ..
> Sorry you fell that way ..


Doesnt matter where the money came from. IT could have been used more wisely. Someone had an infatuation with Yellowfin


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

flatsmaster14 said:


> So what's the boat for? Looked at it sunday thank god it has mud grips I'm sure they will help alot........ NOT


Those were the icing on the cake werent they? Wanna prove a point on the Rio when the drugs are being floated across the border? Start laying lead into the SOB's as they are doing it. Let the turtles eat! If you eliminate 100% of the drugs and illegals there will be thousands of US citizens out of work.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They are gonna fire those guns in the water at the US side. Too much political BS for them to do otherwise.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

I looked at it on Sunday and thought it was a complete boondoggle and waste of money. One of the officers told my neighbor that the mud tires were on the trailer so they could launch it without needing a ramp. I'd LOVE to see that...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> Doesnt matter where the money came from. IT could have been used more wisely. Someone had an infatuation with Yellowfin


The money to maintain it as well as the crew that will run it is payed by the taxpayers.Big waste like the tanks they have.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Cool boats but at the cost of over a half of a million dollars. Our military already has boats like that. Things are so bad on the border our military should be down there with there boats. Instead they are policing the rest of the world.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

How would any tire on a trailer help you launch at all? I guess they have never tried to launch it off the bank, and have a rude awaking when they try too or think there gunna run that thing shallow in a *********** yellow fin...


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

guys and gals no tax money bought these boats drug bust money did

And I drive a pd and approve this message


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

meterman said:


> guys and gals no tax money bought these boats drug bust money did
> 
> And I drive a pd and approve this message


The purchase of these boats is an absolute joke played out on the tax payers, you can claim drug bust money bought them, but real tax payer money will be required to upkeep them, and those that serve on them. Typical government spending, we've got the money to spend. Spend or lose it and figure out how to pay for it later. obuma, is that you?


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

This boat reminds me of the jacked up Suburbans the airport authority purchased for all the historical (ZERO) high water rescues they have done...complete sham and fleecing of the taxpayers.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

meterman said:


> guys and gals no tax money bought these boats drug bust money did
> 
> And I drive a pd and approve this message


----------

